# Best Time Of Year To Move To Spain



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there a good or bad time of year to move to Spain, specifically Barcelona?
The earliest I can get there is the end of Sept. I've debated waiting until next year, Jan or Feb?

Any thoughts?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joshjadavies said:


> Is there a good or bad time of year to move to Spain, specifically Barcelona?
> The earliest I can get there is the end of Sept. I've debated waiting until next year, Jan or Feb?
> 
> Any thoughts?


unless you don't need to work, the best time would be when you have a secure job lined up


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> unless you don't need to work, the best time would be when you have a secure job lined up


I don't need to work, coming for 1 year to study spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joshjadavies said:


> I don't need to work, coming for 1 year to study spanish.


so whenever the course starts, surely :confused2:

don't they usually start in autumn?


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you can start a lot of Spanish courses whenever you like. But September is a fine time to start. It's still summer, and everyone is in a 'back to school' state of mind.


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I've heard Sept is a good time to go as the weather is a bit cooler than Aug but still excellent! Apparently rental prices start to come down as its getting towards the end of the summer. 
We are moving to Sitges (30mins outside Barcelona) in Aug as my hubby starts his new job but I was keener to wait til Sept ;o)
Hope you have a fantastic year!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

September would be ideal IMO. Moving anywhere in the middle of winter means the risk of flight delays and cancellations due to snow, fog etc (yes you get those in Barcelona too). You'll still get some good weather and a chance to enjoy the outdoor life before winter sets in.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> September would be ideal IMO. Moving anywhere in the middle of winter means the risk of flight delays and cancellations due to snow, fog etc (yes you get those in Barcelona too). You'll still get some good weather and a chance to enjoy the outdoor life before winter sets in.


thanks everyone!,

how is winter in Barcelona?


----------

